#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Do you know the non-Bitcoin applications of blockchain?

## Bhavya

Most of us know that blockchain technology is commonly used in the Bitcoin transaction. But, is there any other applications of blockchain technology? Can you guys tell me the non-Bitcoin applications of blockchain?

----------

